# Wanted 3 nights Sept 4,5,6 (Carolina)



## NCChris75 (Aug 28, 2015)

Looking for a last minute getaway in NC or SC for Labor Day weekend.  Beach preferred but will entertain Mts. too.  

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## katjoe7 (Sep 1, 2015)

*North Myrtle Beach - 9/4 for 4 nights*

Hi,
I saw your post -
I have a four night reservation at Wyndham's Tower on the Grove in North Myrtle Beach for arrival on Friday, Sept 4.  Unit is a studio suite/efficiency ocean view with balcony, max occ. 4 available for $400. Resort is oceanfront in Cherry Grove section of NMB.  Walking distance to IGA grocery, pizza, ice cream and restaurants. Never having done this before, I am not sure how best to have you contact me, but I will check this bb for a response from you.


----------

